# Re-entering Mexico after overstaying tourist visa



## deltorovillasenor (Jan 31, 2012)

I am planning to re-enter Mexico after having overstayed my 180 day tourist card there in 2011. I overstayed by several months but was never fined and miraculously never even had my tourist card checked/collected when I flew out of Guadalajara. Will I be able to get back into Mexico without any problem? I have read some posts claiming that one can be denied re-entry but I cannot get any solid info from INM or anyone else. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated - it's urgent! Thanks!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

My guess is that the INM will not know, nor care.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with johnmex. For my first two years living in Mexico I didn't know that I was supposed to turn in my FMM when I left. For the ten years before that when I'd visit via air, half the time they wouldn't collect our FMMs on the return flight. So, as far as INM was concerned, I was overstaying my visa. They never batted an eye when I returned to get a new FMM.

Just don't mention a thing and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since the Mexican Government still thinks you are in Mexico, mail the form into one of these 2 address's and write a note you just found it in your back pack: and relax

Instituto Nacional de Migracion
Puente Puerta S/N
Colonia Federal
Tijuana, B.C. Mexico C.P. 22310

or

Secetariat of Tourism
PO BOX 2448
Chula Vista, CA 91912


----------

